# Mail on FreeBSD



## Asparuh (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello, 

Sorry for my asking but I am wondering what I must install and configure on my FreeBSD 7.2 box to be able to send and recieve 
e-mails?  

I configured a registered domain on the mashine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

FreeBSD comes with Sendmail, which has a FAQ, a manual (sendmail(8)), and a README (/usr/src/contrib/sendmail/cf/README or http://www.sendmail.org/documentation/configurationReadme). Its files reside in /etc/mail, and they are (re)built with 'make'.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2009)

It's also explained in the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mail.html


----------

